
Introducing the Allen Brain Observatory - kensai
https://www.alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/brain-science/news-press/articles/introducing-allen-brain-observatory
======
DrScump
Am I the only one who initially misread this as " _Alien_ Brain Observatory" ?

